# Answers to Walkers Dam Questions!



## Fishtillidie (Mar 31, 2004)

I,ve been fishing the Dam on the Chicahominy side the side that is land locked. I hear that u can only keep fish caught on that side which most anglers there now are catching herring. I've been catching my stripers on either ends of the pier because there are two ends that can be fished. The stripers there now are spawning and feeding on the herring. The best way to catch them is with a live herring hooked on the tail so the fish still has mobility, using them as chum will only cause u to attract an occasional catfish since there scavengers anyway. The stripers I've landed there this year only hit a whole live bait, and it makes since because their there to feed on the herring, U can see them chasing them when the tide reaches the lowest point.

The shallows are a good place to fish for them now.


The dam was taken over by new management and is being called Rock-a-hock but regulars still refer to it as Walkers Dam, Plz take a ride down if u feel the urge to do some good striper fishing. No, u cant keep them now their out of season but I'm a sport fisher I could care less If I could have'm or not. Besides their a species in danger if we all learned to appreciate them and return them to there enviornment they'd stick around much longer. If we keep abusing them and they run extinct then what!

So fellow fishers lets plz obey the law so we can enjoy catching one of the best catching fish we all love to hook up with.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Striped Bass size chart


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

Correct me if i am wrong, but most of the herring i have seen comeout of the james are around 10 to 12 inches long. Believe me, i am not up on my general shad ID, but the ones that people refer to as blue back herring seem to be a little big to be used as bait. I am not skittish of using big baits either. We use whole bunker at hatteras, but we also catch 7 ft sharks with them.

Am i thinking of the wrong fish here? Throw me a bone.


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Tater Salad*

Your thinking of Shad a.k.a L-way a.k.a blue backed herring...which are way bigger than ur average herring...a 12 inch herrin is huge the ones we usually catch at the dont exceed 12...... herring look identical to a threadfin, or a small bunker (without the blue spots)... 6-8 inch live herring hooked through the nostrils is the best setup for catching striper at Walkers...


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

[email protected] i don't think i have ever caught one of those. Maybe i need to rethink this.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Got ta go with Tater on this one...*

Don't think he's catching Alewives....most Herring I catch are in the 10 inch range, and very seldom catch one much smaller than that, especially on hook and line.

Here are a couple links that might help...

Blueback 

More Info...


----------



## no sweat (Mar 23, 2004)

I still don't know where Walker's Dam is. -Still Stupid


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Shoot me an e-mail, I'll send ya a map...*



no sweat said:


> *I still don't know where Walker's Dam is. -Still Stupid *


I made a pretty nice one I've sent to quit a few people, maybe Sand Flea would like a copy to use on Hot Spots???


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm not currently making any additions to Hot Spots, but I have attached wizardude's map that he sent to me so people can find it.


----------

